# 5 weeks early... 3 weeks in NICU... Finally Home!



## hiraeth2018 (Feb 21, 2019)

This grandmother is so very relieved that little Willa was able to come home and be with her family... she has passed her initial birth weight of 5lbs 10oz and although still very young seems to be handling what life has thrown her way. Thank you for keeping her in your hearts as the weeks have passed as we grow more in love with her as each day passes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank God she is home with her family. My Granddaughter went through the same thing when she was born and it is very hard on the family. Both little Dolls are Beautiful !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2019)

That baby seems to just radiate good health! I'm happy for you all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2019)

So happy that little Willa is home with family, and I wish a healthy future for her.  That photo is precious! :love_heart:


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2019)

Congratulations hireath.  Such beautiful little children.


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2019)

What a couple of cuties!  Glad to hear the little one is home.


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm so happy to hear your good news!


----------



## DaveA (Feb 23, 2019)

Little ones are precious, every one.  Her sister looks pleased with her new playmate.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh!  Willa is gorgeous!!!   And she doesn't look like a preemie at all.  So glad everyone is well!


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 27, 2020)

hiraeth2018 said:


> View attachment 62543
> 
> This grandmother is so very relieved that little Willa was able to come home and be with her family... she has passed her initial birth weight of 5lbs 10oz and although still very young seems to be handling what life has thrown her way. Thank you for keeping her in your hearts as the weeks have passed as we grow more in love with her as each day passes.



UPDATE FOR THOSE WHO ARE INTERESTED:
Willa is 1-1/2 years old and healthy... loves her sister but pesters her and couldn't be more different if she tried.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)

Beautiful child!


----------

